
Apple users fall victim to first ransomware attack - areski
https://www.rt.com/news/334760-ransomware-hack-attack-apple/
======
arm
Also, see this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11234589](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11234589)

